# Vape resolutions for 2015



## Andre (12/12/14)

Shall only buy 12 mg juices. To move from 18mg to 12mg. Will take at least a year with my current stock.
Do my utmost to get a mechanical Reo Woodvil.
Spend less time on this forum
Persuade my favourite local vendor to implement a signature banner to replace my Reosmods banner and counter below. Local is lekker!
What are your vape resolutions for 2015?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (12/12/14)

How can you even think about the 3rd one!?  That is betrayal I tell you!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

1. try to be more accepting of tube/telescopic mods
2. spend more time dripping
3. get a mechanical reo woodville
4. find my second ADV
5. spend less on vape gear

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hash Punk (12/12/14)

Hahahaha. Gotta love it..
Here goes
1. Get my hands on my very first Reo for not just myself but my lovely wife aswel
2. Spend more time mixing diy juice. I need to create a personal gem

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/12/14)

1. Spend less on Vape Gear
2. Trim my juice collection to only the juices I vape on a constant basis
3. Be realistic about my ambitions as 1 and 2 aint gonna happen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (12/12/14)

Mine is:

1. Build my own 26650 BF mod
2. Build my own dual 26650 mech box mod

Nothing else matters...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

@Andre i think it you added a poll with the most likely vape related resolutions this thread will become even more interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

Try not to get upset when members use the term: "chip"
Try not to get upset when members use the term: "hitting hard"
Try not to get upset when members use the term: "as sick as ......"
Try not to get upset when members post pics of unopened parcels
Try not to get upset when members start dumb arguments that x-device is better than a Reo
Try not to get UPSET at all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

johan said:


> Try not to get upset when members use the term: "chip"
> Try not to get upset when members use the term: "hitting hard"
> Try not to get upset when members use the term: "as sick as ......"
> Try not to get upset when members post pics of unopened parcels
> ...



hahaha Hilarious @johan 
we can reduce your whole list by just saying
1. must attend vapers anger management course

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (12/12/14)

1. Get my first Reo
2. Spend less on vaping gear - but only after I get that first Reo 
3. Find my second ADV
4. Spend more time on here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

Well seeing as it is the season

1. Get a Reo
2. learn to Sub Ohm safely.
3 Build the most bad ass coiling Jig ever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (12/12/14)

1. Acquire a Limelight Purple Orchid.
2. Move to 3mg.
3. Make use of a hard hitting chip that is sick as tits that will be better than a Reo in an unopened package.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 11


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

1. Buy more vape gear
2. Spend less on vaping
3. ...stop making resolutions, I seem to suck at it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

TylerD said:


> 1. Acquire a Limelight Purple Orchid.
> 2. Move to 3mg.
> 3. Make use of a hard hitting chip that is sick as tits that will be better than a Reo in an unopened package.



Oh no he didnt...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

TylerD said:


> 1. Acquire a Limelight Purple Orchid.
> 2. Move to 3mg.
> 3. Make use of a hard hitting chip that is sick as tits that will be better than a Reo in an unopened package.



See you soon! Here's you award:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 7


----------



## Yiannaki (12/12/14)

My vape resolutions for 2015:

1. Get a fully mechanical Reo Woodvil
2. Buy another Odin for that Woodvil
3. Move to 6mg Nicotine
4. To stop looking at Pink Ecig Mods

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## abdul (12/12/14)

get more juice
buy a REO for me
go to a vape meet
get more vaping stuff
get more people to leave the stinkies
repeat steps 1 - 5

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/14)

1.) Buy my second RDA (only) until I can get a REO
2.) Get a REO
3.) Finally get some VM4 and Gueverra
4.) Get to a vape meet

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Danny (12/12/14)

1. Vape, be happy
2. Vape, be happy
3. Vape, be happy

What can I say, I like setting achievable goals

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

Danny said:


> 1. Vape, be happy
> 2. Vape, be happy
> 3. Vape, be happy
> 
> What can I say, I like setting achievable goals



Bwhahahahahaha... Classic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/12/14)

1- build my parallel box mod
2- build down to 0.05ohm on my parallel box mod
3- blow clouds
4- some more clouds

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> 1- build my parallel box mod
> 2- build down to 0.5ohm on my parallel box mod
> 3- blow clouds
> 4- some more clouds




I mean 0.05


----------



## Matt (12/12/14)

1. Move from 3m to 0mg
2. play more with different coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

Marvellous thread @Andre!

Here are my 2015 vaping resolutions/goals

Continue sampling the fantastic juices offered by our local retailers
Try continue reviewing them
Make it to 2 years analog free
Find 2 or 3 more winning all day juices
Try get a great lung hitting setup to alternate with my mouth to lung setups
Contribute further to making ECIGSSA even better

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/12/14)

1. Keep aquiring more mechs
2. Try more juice

Fml nothing is going to change

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Ross44 (12/12/14)

TylerD said:


> 1. Acquire a Limelight Purple Orchid.
> 2. Move to 3mg.
> 3. Make use of a hard hitting chip that is sick as tits that will be better than a Reo in an unopened package.



You just made my day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gamma (12/12/14)

1. Try not to die.
2. Convince my dad to drop the stinkies.
3. Try not to spend my whole budget on new gear.


Seems like everyone wants to get a Reo in the coming year

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

Gamma said:


> 1. Try not to die.
> 2. Convince my dad to drop the stinkies.
> 3. Try not to spend my whole budget on new gear.
> 
> ...


 Reo or nothing bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Seems like everyone wants to get a Reo in the coming year



I believe in maths. If it all adds up, I believe...

And there's sooooo many Reo users here that have and had high end vaping gear.

If theses people take more photos of their REOs than themselves, it adds up to me 

Also, I'm currently dripping on one of the cheapest, bottom end solutions, and it's so nice. Reo's are high end dripping solutions, so I can only imagine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)

1. Get a fully mechanical Reo Woodvil or two!
2. Try and not have any parcels en-route to me.
3. Find a non menthol or non minty ADV!
4. Vape on a Dibi
5. Experiment with dual coils!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## elvin119 (12/12/14)

1) totally give up stinkies
2) Vape more good shyte
3) Buy me a galaxy note 4
4) Buy me a galaxy note 4
5) Buy me a galaxy note 4
6) Buy me a galaxy note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> *4. Vape on a Dibi*



@Rob Fisher, I'd be okay with just holding it in my hand 



1. Get to a vape meet!
2. Start my BF project.
3. Buy more gear. 
4. Actually take photos of the coils I build and post them on the forum 
5. Support each and every Ecigs SA vendors at least once.
6. Taste more juices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)

DoubleD said:


> @Rob Fisher, I'd be okay with just holding it in my hand



Then come to the next Vape meet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/12/14)

1) Pipes
2) More Pipes
3) Drop to 3mg
4) Another Pipe

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (12/12/14)

1) i would love to move into Reoville
2) find 1 more adv diy juice
3) get to a vape meet

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## thekeeperza (12/12/14)

1. Get another Reo. 
2. Get another Reo. 
3. Get a Limelight pipe. 
4. Get another Reo.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (15/12/14)

Invest in a Reo 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (15/12/14)

1. Make the next Vape Meet
2. Stalk the clasifieds for a BF Odin
3. Get bigger budget for reviews

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (15/12/14)

Stay away from classifieds for following reasons,
1- Miss an amazing bargain
2- Get there too late and miss an amazing bargain
3- Dont have the cash and miss an amazing Bargain
4- Pounce on Amazing Bargain and actually get one, this fuels the need to get another Bargain.. Repeat from 1

I have aged at least 15 years in the last 2 months  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/12/14)

1. Get something truly ridiculous (SMY 260W, I'm looking at you)
2. Earn, and then drop another R10k on my video/review gear (and sorting out a studio of sorts)
3. Get a shit ton (1 metric ton + a turd) of new atties to review
4. Try and make the best reviews I can 
5. Get some sort of Southern African Plumes of Hazzard kinda thing going

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zuzu88 (15/12/14)

1. Vape 
2. Vape 
3. Erm... Vape some more.... 
4. Blow beeeg clouds and make it rain 
5. Get off the rda buzz 
6. Build a 20 coil build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gamma (6/1/15)

So. To all those that made some new years resolutions. How is it going?
Its the 6th day into the new year and this months budget is already gone. (I blame all the retailers with their "new years" sales)
I am really good at spending money on new gear it seems


----------



## Arthster (7/1/15)

1. Get more vape gear.



Gamma said:


> So. To all those that made some new years resolutions. How is it going?
> Its the 6th day into the new year and this months budget is already gone. (I blame all the retailers with their "new years" sales)
> I am really good at spending money on new gear it seems



My new years resolution is going awesome... fury-s 18650 done , Rose wood pipe on its way. and soon the Lemo twins (Hopefully in black) and the Kayfun 4, and maybe... just maybe this month the Smoke Guardian Pipe (I think it would look awesome with the Kayfun 4 hanging off the back. 

I definitely have a problem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (7/1/15)

1) acquire 26650 excellence (complete)
2) Get the Girlfriend to stop smoking and onto a vape (complete) a week clean today 
3) patina some Copper tubes
4) reach 1000 posts on forum
5) Come up with 4 really good juices (1 done) 
6) try upset @johan alot
7) educate and convert some friends into vapers 
8)Contribute to the vape community in Cape Town in someway (watch this space)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AllenKobe (8/1/15)

1. More Happy Vaping.
2. More Love my vape


----------



## Andre (15/10/15)

Andre said:


> Shall only buy 12 mg juices. To move from 18mg to 12mg. Will take at least a year with my current stock.
> Do my utmost to get a mechanical Reo Woodvil.
> Spend less time on this forum
> Persuade my favourite local vendor to implement a signature banner to replace my Reosmods banner and counter below. Local is lekker!
> What are your vape resolutions for 2015?


Time to take stock, 2015 is almost done.

Mission accomplished
Mission accomplished - I got 2!
Discipline a bit better, but still not where it should be. You peeps are such good company.
Well, the issue came up without any persuasion from my side. And was resolved in the end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (15/10/15)

Silver said:


> Marvellous thread @Andre!
> 
> Here are my 2015 vaping resolutions/goals
> 
> ...



Congrats on your 2015 achievements @Andre - that is awesome. I see you moved to 12mg - wise move considering availability of juices...

I will report back on my resolutions/goals

1. Accomplished. I have bought many new local juices and have tried quite a few of them. Several are still in the cupboard though 

2. Accomplished. I have reviewed several of these juices this year and have enjoyed it thoroughly. Still ongoing.

3. 2 year anniversary coming up in about 2 weeks.

4. I have found a few really great ones. Not sure about absolute winners though but I have found a few that can go into daily rotation. I have also mixed up a few things myself which I really like - so am chuffed about that.

5. Accomplished. Nuppin setups are my lung hit workhorses. Lovely complement to the RM2s.

6. Ah, difficult for me to judge this - but so far I have enjoyed it overall. There were a few difficult patches - lol - but that goes with the territory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> 1.) Buy my second RDA (only) until I can get a REO
> 2.) Get a REO
> 3.) Finally get some VM4 and Gueverra
> 4.) Get to a vape meet


1.) Check
2.) OH HELL YES I DID
3.) Check
4.) Well, I've been to a MCV one. That counts, but not an Ecig one yet.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## johan (15/10/15)

johan said:


> Try not to get upset when members use the term: "chip"
> Try not to get upset when members use the term: "hitting hard"
> Try not to get upset when members use the term: "as sick as ......"
> Try not to get upset when members post pics of unopened parcels
> ...


1. I give up - Fail
2. I give up - Fail
3. I give up - Fail
4. I give up - Fail
5. SUCCESS - I've mastered this one by ignoring the subject.
6. I give up - Fail

Score = 16.7%

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/10/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> 1- build my parallel box mod
> 2- build down to 0.05ohm on my parallel box mod
> 3- blow clouds
> 4- some more clouds


I should have had better resolutions! Completed these in the first few months of 2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## hands (15/10/15)

hands said:


> 1) i would love to move into Reoville
> 2) find 1 more adv diy juice
> 3) get to a vape meet



1) Check
2) Check
3) Fail 
2 out of 3 for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Get a fully mechanical Reo Woodvil or two!
> 2. Try and not have any parcels en-route to me.
> 3. Find a non menthol or non minty ADV!
> 4. Vape on a Dibi
> 5. Experiment with dual coils!



1. Done
2. Fail
3. Done Milky Way
4. Done
5. Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Done
> 2. Fail
> 3. Done Milky Way
> 4. Done
> 5. Done


Hehehe, number 2 

Well done on No.3 though, I didn't think I'd see the day when you'd find something you could Vape more than once other than Menthol/Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

